# Hi, Im new here...



## hazeleyes1992 (Aug 20, 2010)

I am new here and was wondering if I could get people's opinions on some of my pictures...they are on my profile. Id appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi there hazeleyes, and welcome!

The welcomes and intros section here, sadly, does not get a whole lot of members checking in. And many don't want to have to click outside of the forum to see shots. So if you want comments on your photos, you will do better to pick some of your best shots, post them in the appropriate subforum here, and ask for critique.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Aug 20, 2010)

Yea I think I got one whole "welcome". lol so I'll make sure you get more than that.  btw, I think you're photos are pretty good.  I love that water shot!

Welcome from Austin!


----------



## hazeleyes1992 (Aug 20, 2010)

I tried to post one of mine on here but i don't know if i did it right. I can't seem to find how to put them on so that its not a link to them...its just the picture itself.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 21, 2010)

This is how you do it: (Click here)


----------



## D3KNikki (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome to TPF!!!


----------

